# 1979 Jennings split limb T



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow the 1978 split Limb T was my first ever bow. I loved that thing.
Unfortunately I traded it in for a different bow so I cannot answer your question. :embara:


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Preaty sure it's 43"


gnome said:


> Does anyone know the exact string length for a 1979 Jennings 25th anniversary split limb T? the cables are in good shape but the string needs to be replaced. It looks to be about 43" but the string ends double loop around the cable hooks, and I guessing that takes up about a 1/2" per end. Also any suggestions or recommendations for string type? B50 or fast flight? Thank, Mike.


----------



## hunter 57 (Jan 14, 2011)

The original cable ends look like a two prong treble hook ..... Measure the old string... 43 sounds right ...... when the Jennings style factory cables where replaced or made with non factory parts the cables where usually replaced with a double teardrop requiring a shorter string ...... the bow and the cables where not designed for anything but a B-50 (or similar type material) .... stick to the B-50......Good luck and have fun with a classic !!!


----------



## Jubal Jim (Aug 2, 2012)

Contact Bear Archery, provide the specs of the bow from the labels on the inside of the limbs and they'll get back to you quickly, it took a day for string length info on my 1985 Jennings Forked Lightning.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I got hold of a standard B50 43" Papes compound string, and it worked ok. If I ever replace it again, I will order a custom string with larger end servings. The standard string had small loops for a tear drop cable end, and the Jennings cable ends are like a double J hook that require the string to loop around so that it pulls evenly. Thanks for all the help, Mike.


----------

